# Trion fÃ¼hrt den Itemshop ein



## Lookki (12. Oktober 2011)

Ab heute ist es bei Rift möglich gegen Geld Ingameitems zu kaufen. Für 5 Euro bekommt ihr ein Spinnenmount und eine tragbare Bank, ähnlich wie man es von Runes of Magic kennt.

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Karli1994 (12. Oktober 2011)

das ist kein itemshop sondern die neue ce du kannst zwar für 5&#8364; deinen acc darauf upgraden wenn du ein Abo hast es ist trotzdem keinen itemshop


----------



## Tirima (12. Oktober 2011)

So wie Karli sagt. Dieses Upgradepaket kommt weil die Kanadier eine andere CE bekommen haben als wir und die europäischen Spieler aber auch die items aus deren CE wollen. Um die Kanadier nicht zu veräppeln (euch haben wir zahlen lassen, die Europäer kriegen es gratis) kostet ein Upgrade bei uns nun auch ein kleines Entgelt.

Btw.: Eine normale Edition lässt sich auch nachträglich zu einer CE umwandeln indem man dieses entsprechende Zusatzpaket für 5 Euro dazukauft. Hier in Europa wären die CE-Käufer ja auch vor den Kopf gestoßen wenn die normalen Käufer den Inhalt der CE geschenkt bekommen würden, nicht?

Unterm Strich ist es eine sinnvolle Lösung.

PS.: Ich hatte erst auch Bauchweh, nach längerem Überlegen und ein wenig informieren entpuppt es sich aber als harmlos und eigentlich als Entgegenkommen dem Kunden gegenüber.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (12. Oktober 2011)

Das ist kein Itemshop.

Ursprünglich sind das die Bonusgegenstände der kanandischen CE. Die EU Spieler wollten die Spinne aber auch haben also hat Trion halt ne neue CE auch bei uns eingeführt. Und jetzt jammern doch wieder alle.

Bitte dieses Thema gleich dicht machen, sonst artet das wieder in einem "Rift ist bald f2p" oder so aus ^^

Ivh finde es absolut okay da es nur 5 Euro und keine 150 kostet und man nicht hochstufen muss. Auserdem bekommt man ein neues Mount und keine aufgefrischte Version eines alten Modells.


----------



## MrBlaki (12. Oktober 2011)

Wie gesagt ist es nur die CE.
Und selbst wenn da mehr draus werden würde denke ich das es sich auf Mounts wie bei Blizzard beschränken würde.


----------



## zoizz (12. Oktober 2011)

i like.

Und selbst wenn es so etwas wie einen Itemshop geben würde: i like still.

Solange es keine wirklichen Spielvorteile im relevanten Spielteil (PvP) gibt, immer her damit.


----------



## Thestixxxx (14. Oktober 2011)

Sagen wir mal so das Geld wird sicher auch ne Rolle gespielt haben.

Schon klar das sie das Spiel vor SW TOR etwas wetterfest machen wollen.

Aber solange sie es mit der Abzocke nicht zusehr übertreiben, es keine Spielrelevanten Dinge gibt sei es ihnen gegönnt wenn sie weiter so hart am Spiel arbeiten.

Schliesslich haben sie nicht schon Milliarden an dem Ding verdient und die Community bekommt als Dank einen Tritt in den Hintern. ^^


----------



## Spaxus (14. Oktober 2011)

Also mal ehrlich..Trion bietet es ja nur an,ob man es sich kaufen muß bleibt jeden selbst überlassen.Ich für meinen Teil finde das Upgrade sehr günstig wenn ich mal im Vergleich seh was ich im Blizzshop für 5€ bekomme(praktisch 0).


----------



## Norua (14. Oktober 2011)

> XY bietet es ja nur an, ob man es sich kaufen muß(will) bleibt jeden selbst überlassen.



Das trifft im Itemshop für AoC, RoM usw. doch auch zu oder nicht?


----------



## Raicleve (14. Oktober 2011)

Fakt ist, dass es hier keine erkennbaren spielerischen Vorteile gibt. Also Wayne?

Selbst wenn dort Style Items oder Rüstungen angeboten werden würden, die aber keine Stats haben, wäre mir das auch völlig egal.


----------



## Spaxus (14. Oktober 2011)

Übrigens Fakt ist das Trion (noch) keinen Item-Shop hat.Es wird im Grunde nur eine Erweiterung angeboten!


----------



## Lari (14. Oktober 2011)

Spaxus schrieb:


> Übrigens Fakt ist das Trion (noch) keinen Item-Shop hat.Es wird im Grunde nur eine Erweiterung angeboten!



Erweiterung wozu?
Ich besitze eine CE. Also kann ich jetzt zu einer CE+ upgraden oder wie? 

Davon ab lasst euch mal die Marketing-Strategie durch den Kopf gehen:
Man zeigt im Trailer zu 1.5 diese Spinne als Mount. Alle wollen sie haben! Und dann "Ätsch, wir haben extra für die Kanadier eine neue CE gemacht, da ist sie drin".
Und weil Trion so gut zu ihren Kunden ist kann man sich das Spinnentier dann doch für günstige 5 Euro nachkaufen.

Und jetzt mal ganz ehrlich: Trion schafft es nicht simple Titel ins Spiel zu integrieren, nach Monaten nicht. Aber ein ganzes Item-Paket inklusive Webdesign mit allem drum und dran klappt in so kurzer Zeit? Wers glaubt wird selig  Das war so geplant, mit Sicherheit.

Und wie man es auch nennt: drei Items gegen 5 Euro -> Item-Shop. Sicherlich günstig, aber trotzdem ein Shop.
Gab es im Grunde genommen seit Release. Denn ganz ehrlich: was haben digitale Inhalte mit Sammlern zu tun? Sind halt einfach nur dazugekaufte Items


----------



## nrg (14. Oktober 2011)

Wenn Blizzard so etwas macht gehen alle auf die Barrikaden. 

Tragbare Bank, mimimi Eingriff in die Spielmechanik. Ich muss zur Bank laufen, die kaufen sich einen mobilen Bankzugang. 2 Klassengesellschaft mimimi...


----------



## Micro_Cuts (14. Oktober 2011)

nrg schrieb:


> Wenn Blizzard so etwas macht gehen alle auf die Barrikaden.
> 
> Tragbare Bank, mimimi Eingriff in die Spielmechanik. Ich muss zur Bank laufen, die kaufen sich einen mobilen Bankzugang. 2 Klassengesellschaft mimimi...



die bank hat nen 2 stunden cooldown


----------



## floppydrive (14. Oktober 2011)

Wer rumheult hat nur kein Geld, eure Armut kotzt mich an!


----------



## Lari (14. Oktober 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Wer rumheult hat nur kein Geld, eure Armut kotzt mich an!



Hehe 
Ich investier es nur lieber anders


----------



## Slaargh (14. Oktober 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Wer rumheult hat nur kein Geld, eure Armut kotzt mich an!



Nach diesem Spruch kann ich nur sagen: Du hast kein Gehirn, deine Dummheit kotzt mich an!

Zum Thema: Wer denkt das sich solche Zusatzkosten in Zukunft nicht wiederholen liegt meines Erachtens nach falsch. Trion schlägt den falschen Weg ein. Und es wird viele passionierte Spieler geben die das nicht gutheißen werden. Bedauerlicherweise werden Jene wohl in der Unterzahl sein. Dennoch kein Grund sowas wortlos hinzunehmen.


----------



## floppydrive (14. Oktober 2011)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Nach diesem Spruch kann ich nur sagen: Du hast kein Gehirn, deine Dummheit kotzt mich an!



Und alle so, YEAH!

Zum Thema man sollte ganz entspannt bleiben, wenn es nen Itemshop gibt kann man immernoch meckern.


----------



## Lancegrim (14. Oktober 2011)

Genial diese Diskussion.

Ich bin der Meinung solange es keine Items sind die Spielvorteile bringen wie in anderen Spielen wo man sich XP Tränke oder ganze Waffen, Rüstungen und sogar Skills kaufen kann, soll Trion da ruhig Zeug einführen wie sie lustig sind. Und wenn das Zeug dann 50 statt 5 Euro kosten, pfff juckt mich nicht.

Folgende Überlegung bei dieser Sache (von wegen Geldmacherei) solltet ihr euch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen:

WoW: 1 Mount für 20 Euro, für einen Charakter
Rift: 1 Mount, eine mobile Bank, ein Style Item für 5 Euro, für ALLE meine Chars

Ich hatte die ganz normale Boxed Version, hab auf die normale CE hochgegradet, weil ich gern die größere Tasche gehabt habe und hab auch jetzt geupdatet weils mir oft vorgekommen is in Raids oder so das ich was aus meiner Bank brauche. Also hab ichs genommen. Und 5 Euro sind ein Witz. Das investier ich gern in ein Hobby wenns was bringt wo ich denke das es mir nützen könnte. Wer das nicht will, tuts halt nicht.
Wie schon geschrieben wurde, gibt es dieses Upgrade nur weil genug EUler das Mount haben wollten, wobei hier immer fälschlicherweise von ner Spinne geredet wird, das ist ein Käfer, keine Spinne. Trion hätte es genauso wie Blizzard machen können nach dem Motto "Ihr wollt Inhalte einer Collectors Edition aus dem Ausland? Dann kauft sie euch!". Tun sie aber nicht, sie kommen ihren Kunden entgegen.


Aber gleich diese Verschwörungsthreads anzufangen von wegen böses Trion oder Rift geht bergab und wird F2P ect bla bla... das nervt einfach nur.


Ich habe einige MMORPGs gespielt, wirklich ne ganze Menge, privat und auch beruflich und ich habe eine Menge Entwickler und Publisher erlebt und bisher hat kein einziger es geschafft soviel Content in so kurzer Zeit zu pushen und an Bugfixxes zu arbeiten. Da können sich andere Entwickler ne Scheibe von abschneiden. Klar ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt, aber wer mal Entwickler mitgemacht hat, die vor lauter FLamethreads das offizielle Spielforum schließen, oder die Spieldatenbank Rollbacks von 2 Wochen machen, der sollte bischen abgehärteter sein.


----------



## Kamsi (14. Oktober 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Wer rumheult hat nur kein Geld, eure Armut kotzt mich an!



Menschen mit Minderwertigkeitskomplexen fehlt es meist am nötigen Selbstbewusstsein. Um diesen Mangel auszugleichen, schmücken sie sich oft mit symbolträchtigen Gegenständen, deren Wert auf sie abfärben soll.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (14. Oktober 2011)

Was soll das den hier? Müsst ihr euch in aller öffentlichkeit beleidigen. Bitte zurück zum Thema ohne so persönlich zu werden!


----------



## Spaxus (15. Oktober 2011)

> Wie schon geschrieben wurde, gibt es dieses Upgrade nur weil genug EUler das Mount haben wollten, wobei hier immer fälschlicherweise von ner Spinne geredet wird, das ist ein Käfer.]



Zitat Trion:

Aranea Agilisieses finstere Spinnenreittier passt seine Geschwindigkeit deinem schnellsten Reittier an 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tôno (15. Oktober 2011)

..achso, ich dachte das wäre ein Schwein :-P

..wobei, ein Reitschwein hätte auch was.. go Trion, das will ich für 1.6 haben :-P


----------



## Lancegrim (15. Oktober 2011)

Spinnenreittier is ja richtig, aber das heißt nicht das es eine Spinne ist *g*

Spinnentiere sind Arachniden, dazu zählen aber auch Skorpione und Milben, nicht nur die klassischen Spinnen an sich.

Das Vieh besteht nahezu komplett aus Chitin und hat auch keine Beine wie eine Spinne sondern eher solche Fühler wie die Käfer aus Anqi Rai (oder wie sich das Ding schreibt). 

Klar isses Fantasy, aber verglichen mit unserer Welt ist das definitiv keine Spinne. Und wenn sie es hundertmal Spinne nennen. Genauso wird ein Opel nicht zum Ferrari wenn man ihn so nennt


----------



## Rolandos (18. Oktober 2011)

JA da sieht man wieder das der anspruchsvolle Spieler Rift nicht mehr mag, also müssen die Fanboys gemolken werden. Dann wird es sicher nicht mehr lange dauern, bis das Spiel "Free to Play" wird und sich nur noch über den Shop finanziert.


----------



## Tirima (18. Oktober 2011)

Ähm, nein?


----------



## tekkon123 (18. Oktober 2011)

Rolandos schrieb:


> JA da sieht man wieder das der anspruchsvolle Spieler Rift nicht mehr mag, also müssen die Fanboys gemolken werden. Dann wird es sicher nicht mehr lange dauern, bis das Spiel "Free to Play" wird und sich nur noch über den Shop finanziert.


jop,mit den 5 euronen kaufen die sich dann eine südseeinsel und chillen.



geh woanders trollen


----------



## Thestixxxx (18. Oktober 2011)

Rolandos schrieb:


> JA da sieht man wieder das der anspruchsvolle Spieler Rift nicht mehr mag, also müssen die Fanboys gemolken werden. Dann wird es sicher nicht mehr lange dauern, bis das Spiel "Free to Play" wird und sich nur noch über den Shop finanziert.



1. Man bekommt für den Account 3 Gegenstände.

2. Wie wärs wenn man so ner kleinen Firma die sich für das Game echt den Hintern aufreisst auch mal ein paar Kröten zugesteht ?


----------



## Lancegrim (18. Oktober 2011)

Dieses menschliche Verhalten is einfach zu geil.

Hätten wir Euler die Sachen der kanadischen CE nicht bekommen, hätte es aufstände gegegen und rumgemault was das für ne Frechheit sei. Jetzt gibts sie und es wird gemault von wegen F2P und Item Shop. 

Zu geil...


Einfach mal sich über was freuen, aber nöööööö


----------



## Cazor (2. November 2011)

Spinne gesehen und gekauft, nie geritten. Mit keinem Char.. ich muss sone Art Lieblingskunde sein.
Itemshop is das nicht, das war die Möglichkeit, was zu erwerben, was es sonst nur woanders gab - für alle. 
Wers unbedingt haben muss soll eben dafür zahlen. Ahja, der 40 Mounts Erfolg gibt nur 10 Punkte..


----------

